# Corn and Wheat



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Are corn and wheat items in the dog food largely to blame for most pet allergies and issues? Or is it how these grains are processed that may be to blame?:-k


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> *Are corn and wheat items in the dog food largely to blame for most pet allergies and issues? *Or is it how these grains are processed that may be to blame?:-k


No, for a very simple reason: Most dog allergies are not food allergies.

#1 _by far_ is flea hypersensitivity.

#2 is inhalant/environmental.

#3 (and it's _way_ behind the other two, no matter what many people think) is food allergies.




Wheat and corn gluten are among the more common allergens for dogs who do have food allergies, though.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Glutin, Is a dangerous by product and not just to dogs. People are very much subject to the same dangers associated to Glutin.

Glutin not only damages a weak intestinal track. It also can develope into Glutin Ataxia which compromises the Nurological system. Both the Intestinal and the Brain are targets of the bad components of Glutin.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jerry Cudahy said:


> *Glutin, Is a dangerous by product *and not just to dogs. People are very much subject to the same dangers associated to Glutin.
> 
> Glutin not only damages a weak intestinal track. It also can develope into Glutin Ataxia which compromises the Nurological system. Both the Intestinal and the Brain are targets of the bad components of Glutin.



Gluten is not something I feed my dogs. 

However, it's not a grain "by-product" (unless it becomes one via some manufacturing process). A by-product is an incidental (or secondary) product that is left from or comes out of some kind of manufacturing process. 

That is, gluten is a component of the grain, and it's there whether it's ingested as part of the whole grain or as a by-product.

So to avoid gluten, you can't just look for a line like "gluten by-product" in the ingredients of a commercial food. The whole grain and most of the grain fractions will contain gluten. So, for example, "whole wheat" or "ground corn" don't mention gluten or by-products, but both contain the protein part of the grain: the "gluten."


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

corn and wheat are for chickens and hawgs .... good ole meat, fat and bone is for dawgs ;-)

go natural and you will never go back to the sack ....


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Brian Anderson said:


> corn and wheat are for chickens and hawgs .... good ole meat, fat and bone is for dawgs.


FINE poetry! :lol:


----------



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

Jerry Cudahy said:


> Glutin, Is a dangerous by product and not just to dogs. People are very much subject to the same dangers associated to Glutin.
> 
> Glutin not only damages a weak intestinal track. It also can develope into Glutin Ataxia which compromises the Nurological system. Both the Intestinal and the Brain are targets of the bad components of Glutin.


For once I can agree with someone from Toronto.;-)

Do your dog and yourself a favor, keep the grains out of your diets.

Gerald


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

http://www.gluten-free-around-the-world.com/sources-of-gluten.html


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

So, there must be gluten in beer right ??


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> So, there must be gluten in beer right ??


yep except the new one just released in the LCBO here in Ontario. Gluten Free


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> So, there must be gluten in beer right ??


 Not to worry Gerry, we're safe!:^o


----------



## Mike Valente (Sep 14, 2010)

I'd add "Soy" to the list also and more importantly anything that is "GM" (genetically modified).

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/a...ecret-hidden-in-much-of-your-health-food.aspx

http://search.mercola.com/Results.aspx?q=gm&k=gm


----------

